# Income Tax Raid un-earths Rs. 35,00,00,00,00,000



## hailgautam (Mar 9, 2007)

I hope got the number of Zeros correct. Yes in the largest amount unearthed ever, Income Tax Dept has got about Rs. 35,000 Crore. phew!

Shamelessly Copy/Pasted from: Economic Times



> MUMBAI/PUNE: If officers in investigating agencies are to be believed , this stud farm owner could be the latest Indian billionaire on the block — possibly as rich as DLF boss K.P. Singh or even richer. His wealth is said to be in the region of Rs 20,000 crore to Rs 35,000 crore. Most of this money — and here’s the catch — is unaccounted.
> 
> Here’s introducing 53-year-old Hassan Ali Khan, owner of some pedigreed horses who also trades in thoroughbreds. He owns a couple of Mercs, has property in Mumbai and Pune, friends among the rich and the famous, and shuttles between the two cities in his limousine during the racing season.
> 
> ...


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 9, 2007)

i was watching this news on tv wen a family member changed the channel. wat an amount. anyway tnx for posting.


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 9, 2007)

Man!!! All this wealth, and still trying to steal tax


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 9, 2007)

just raid any CM , ex CM and u will find loads of money, for example  ex CM of harayana Chautala , when he became CM , he was having propery of just 6 lakhs and when he lost his chair after his reign , he was having wealth of 15000 crores.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 9, 2007)

This is the few example india not at all developing. I would like to see raids like this not just CM, they have to raid film actor and actress. I just wish Indian Government give them more power to income tax and cbi to do this.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 9, 2007)

right said thunderbird, but then whose gonna prevent the income tax officers & anti-curroption department officers from going curropt


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 9, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> right said thunderbird, but then whose gonna prevent the income tax officers & anti-curroption department officers from going curropt



Hmm.... I have no idea. Maybe you know?


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 9, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> just raid any CM , ex CM and u will find loads of money, for example ex CM of harayana Chautala , when he became *PM* , he was having propery of just 6 lakhs and when he lost his chair after his reign , he was having wealth of 15000 crores.


 
He was CM buddy

agar PM ban gaya to INdia ka kya hoga


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 9, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> He was CM buddy
> 
> agar PM ban gaya to INdia ka kya hoga



We already have a PM like that now but the only thing is he does not leech.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 9, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> He was CM buddy
> 
> agar PM ban gaya to INdia ka kya hoga


oh sorry , it was a typo.


----------



## sysfilez (Mar 9, 2007)

seriously these ministers house sud be raided, wen the start they dont have anything and wen they leave the chair they end up earning for their seven generations that too lavishly.


----------



## freebird (Mar 9, 2007)

I want only one person to get raided,looted all his black money and his goonadraj too-Lallu Parsad Yadav minister.many young forum members may not know his Cattle feed Maamla.he ate @ that time more than 2000 karod.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 9, 2007)

all bloody politicians suck...


----------



## rollcage (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Bhagwan .. So many zerooooooooos ooooh

..

god do some thing ... bcoz our judiciary has never done anything


Kill him and Arjun Singh.


----------

